# Finally...My First Microskiff



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats, JJ(tm). Many happy hours to you and the new lady!


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

that thing must haul a......


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks good  Interior paint is easy ...lots of threads about it 

enjoy !


----------



## jttracey (May 3, 2011)

I haven't gps'd it yet but she definitely scoots.  I tried to upload a video but imageshack decided it looked better on it's side and distorted, but you'll get the gist.

http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/41/gai.mp4/


----------



## jttracey (May 3, 2011)

As for the water under the front deck, is drilling a hole or two toward the bottom of the bulk head the best way to drain it?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That must haul arse with that 70 on it. I really like those stump knockers great little utilitarian hull... congrats


----------



## jttracey (May 3, 2011)

Took off the speakers/amp today and snapped some pics of the problems in hopes you guys can let me know the best course of action to fix them.  

Transom Crack -


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Transom set up - 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Front deck -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Where is the best place to drill into the bulkhead to drain it?


Floor condition -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

It's pretty much like that on every part of the floor.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

IMHO i think that motor might be a little big for that boat and thats what happened to the transom. but i LOVE it [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## jttracey (May 3, 2011)

I mean I wouldn't be opposed to putting something smaller on the back but I'm afraid that's pretty low on my list of priorities right now


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

JJ...congrats on the low flying fighter plane.

Here's my take: Transom crack is there because of that motor and the transom is wet and rotting and that is why the aluminum plate is there. Transom needs work. Water up front has allowed water to soak foam under that deck. From pics I would say that water is getting in from the seat mount and the crack along the port side.


----------



## jttracey (May 3, 2011)

I've tapped around the transom quite a bit and none of it seems to be rotting just yet but the plate has been there since the boat was built.  The water in the front deck is definitely from the seat mount as well as about 6" up from it where a seat mount use to be located and was removed but the holes weren't filled.  There is no crack along the port side, just an illusion from the picture. What is the best way to drain the water that has collected up there? 

I have the tools and resources at home to fix these problems but not up here at school.  My main concern is on the transom right now and I'm wondering how advanced that problem really is.  Being a college student, my funds for fixing her up are limited to say the least.  If you guys could help me prioritize my list of the things I need it would help quite a bit.  The first thing I purchased was a transom saver (for obvious reasons).

If some of you wouldn't mind reposting this list in order of percieved importance I would greatly appreciate it.

- Battery Charger (I'd like an onboard one but I only have one battery so I'm not sure I need one.  What's my best option?)

- Battery Box (Protect it from the elements.  Been looking at the marine specialized ones but are they worth it?)

- Bilge (Was running in some rough water on saturday and took on about 3" of water that sloshed around for the rest of the day)

- I'd like to get a quote on the transom repair but almost don't even want to know how much it would be.  

- The rest of the list is essentially asthetic
   - New bunks and bow stop for trailer
   - Rub Rail
   - Nav Lights
   - Gel coat patches/paint inside and out
   - Bow mount for a transom trolling motor

Basically I want to do everything I can right now in order to prevent further deterioration and higher future costs.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That boat has three skegs on the bottom and they are hollow. The two outside start a way back from the front and extend to the transom. The center one starts at the bow and extends to the rear but stops 18"-24" from the transom. My guess would be if the front has water and it has filled the center skeg and possibly the outer two IF they extend far enough forward that they are under the front platform. Although you will never get all of the water out of the foam without tearing it out, gravity becomes your friend. Drill a hole from the inside of the boat at the very back of the skges and lift the bow up and let it drain. Also you could drill a couple holes in the verticle piece right at the floor. When you lift the bow, lift it as high as you can. Leave it that ay for a week and seal the holes. Don't forget to remove the plate and fill all of the holes.

If you are confident the transom is solid then just seal the crack and hope for the best. From the picture of the crack I can see where the plywood is seperating but that does not mean the entire transom is shot - but it is on its way.

If your bilge stopped working that would take precedence for me over all other items listed other than required safety items. I use a sears battery charger and I put it in a rubbermaid storage box with a small cut so the cords can come out over the lip but let the lid still close to keep the water out and I plug it in the night before I go out.

As for your other items I would simply choose any that could cause damage to the boat. Bunks, stop, nav lights, etc. 

Use your funds wisely - ie: books and tuition before some shiny metal bolt on item for your boat. Your parents will apperciate it.


----------



## jttracey (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the input ducknut. I will be drilling some drain holes in the bulkhead tomorrow and let the draining begin. The boat never had a bilge pump so I'll just be adding one. I know the transom isn't in the best condition but I'm hoping it will be awhile before anything worsens. 

As for my parents, I'm afraid they don't have anything to do with the purchase so I'm on my own in that department.


----------



## jttracey (May 3, 2011)

Thank you for the wealth of information btw. What would be the best way to seal up the crack on the transom? Sand down and glass over?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Bandaid = 3M 4200

Repair = much more involved.


----------



## jttracey (May 3, 2011)

Bandaid it is. I'd like to tackle the project of just replacing it but I'm afraid that'll have to wait.


----------



## jttracey (May 3, 2011)

Finally slimed her for the first time.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Sardis Lake and Oxford Univ...I spent a week there one weekend many years back.


----------



## jttracey (May 3, 2011)

That's actually Puskis Lake, about 20 mi east of Sardis. It's much smaller and about the same distance from town. Went out on the tallahatchie river today with a couple of buddys and got skunked...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That's actually Puskis Lake, about 20 mi east of Sardis. It's much smaller and about the same distance from town. Went out on the tallahatchie river today with a couple of buddys and got drunk... 

Fixed it for ya [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## jttracey (May 3, 2011)

Picked up an attwood powercenter battery box and an attwood 11900 battery charger/maintainer. Picked em both up at walmart for around $35. Anyone have any experience with either of these items? Looked around online and saw I got a heck of deal.


----------

